# Goldenfeast's President Sent Me a Reply!



## Teddscau

Ed Schmitt, Goldenfeast's president, actually wrote a reply to me! How cool is that!? I had sent them an email asking about the discrepancy between the list of ingredients for the Goldn'obles on their site and on the sample pack I received.

Anyways, they have very good customer service and replied in around a day. So, I thanked them and complimented them on how legit their pellets are. I mean, all the nutrients in those suckers come from the ingredients themselves, not synthetic vitamins! Anyways, I also suggested perhaps including dandelion root in their pellets, and the employee I was emailing passed my email onto the president! Want to see what he wrote!?!? Of course you do !

*Hi Robyn,

Thanks for taking the time to email us about Goldn'obles and Dandelion root.

Goldenfeast is always striving to improve its product line. Most recently we have decided to eliminate roasted corn from our formulas. This ingredient change will take a little time as we will need to change the ingredient listing on our labels. We are making this change because very few exotic birds will eat it and even then very little.

Many consumers such as yourself, are recognizing the differences in the extruded foods produced. As you have observed, Goldn'obles contains no field corn or peanuts and Quinoa, the most complete vegetable protein known, is listed on our label as the 1st ingredient.

Too often extruded foods add cheap ingredients and, as they say in marketing and sales, the manufacturers "puff the wares" by adding synthetic vitamins, another product I am very much against adding to my formulas. The misuse of synthetic vitamins as we have heard with product recalls can have serious consequences.

When placing your order for Goldenfeast, you can have your choice of a barrier bag with our compliments.

Sincere Regards,

Ed Schmitt
President*

Guys, how impressive is that!? He could've just had an employee send some automatic copy and pasted message to me about how, "Your suggestions are very important to us. We will have a company representative review your message. Do not reply to this email." BUT THEY DIDN'T!

What a sad life I live where I get totally psyched from receiving a reply from a company's president .


----------



## StarlingWings

That's great, Robyn! I know, in this age of robotic replies it's lovely to know someone took the time to type that out for you


----------



## Teddscau

I know! I just told my parents and they're very impressed! Psst, what's a barrier bag ? FREE FOOD! Heehee!


----------



## StarlingWings

Teddscau said:


> I know! I just told my parents and they're very impressed! Psst, what's a barrier bag ? FREE FOOD! Heehee!


No idea!  Maybe a certain line of products they have?


----------



## Teddscau

Okay, so I did a bit of research and it sounds like he's saying I can have any bag of food, assuming it does not come in one of those plastic containers. So...more of a small/medium amount of food rather than a 4lbs container that I'd normally go for. Sweet!


----------



## Jonah

Pretty cool. It is always good to know that the people at the top are trying to do what's best...


----------



## wwdragon

Oh my, I just looked that up, it is an 11 pound bag of birdy food goodness.

Robyn, you just hit the jackpot, and thank to your post I am now looking at food to buy from them 

Barry


----------



## Teddscau

Wow! If he meant an 11lbs bag, that's just amazing! It's just so nice to know there's a company out there giving it their all! A lot of companies just want your money and don't care if their products are making you or your animals sick, but Goldenfeast just seems so genuine!

Barry, I'd suggest trying their Australian Blend and their Goldn'obles III. Your budgies might need a little time to get used to the Australian Blend since it contains a variety of nuts, herbs, and spices that they might not be familiar with, but my budgies definitely find it palatable. Their pellets (the Goldn'obles) are quite delicious! The pellets are sweetened with agave, I believe, to make them more attractive, and have a bunch of fruits, veggies, spices, and wholesome grains like quinoa and brown rice. Not to mention many of the ingredients are organic and human-grade. No artificial vitamins, minerals, colours, or flavours. My budgies actually started nibbling on the pellets after less than 48 hours! As far as I know, none of them had ever eaten pellets before! I tasted the pellets, and they're actually yummy.

Darn it! They've sucked me in with free food ! They know my weakness! Careful though, Barry. They'll try to suck you in, too, with free sample packets of food included in your order. It's even worse when it turns out your birds liked the sample!


----------



## wwdragon

Teddscau said:


> Wow! If he meant an 11lbs bag, that's just amazing! It's just so nice to know there's a company out there giving it their all! A lot of companies just want your money and don't care if their products are making you or your animals sick, but Goldenfeast just seems so genuine!
> 
> Barry, I'd suggest trying their Australian Blend and their Goldn'obles III. Your budgies might need a little time to get used to the Australian Blend since it contains a variety of nuts, herbs, and spices that they might not be familiar with, but my budgies definitely find it palatable. Their pellets (the Goldn'obles) are quite delicious! The pellets are sweetened with agave, I believe, to make them more attractive, and have a bunch of fruits, veggies, spices, and wholesome grains like quinoa and brown rice. Not to mention many of the ingredients are organic and human-grade. No artificial vitamins, minerals, colours, or flavours. My budgies actually started nibbling on the pellets after less than 48 hours! As far as I know, none of them had ever eaten pellets before! I tasted the pellets, and they're actually yummy.
> 
> Darn it! They've sucked me in with free food ! They know my weakness! Careful though, Barry. They'll try to suck you in, too, with free sample packets of food included in your order. It's even worse when it turns out your birds liked the sample!


I am actually looking at those foods now heheh

Where do you buy from? Direct or a website in Canada?

They can suck me in no problem, if I can have the best food for my fids I will be a happy guy  I really hope you have a place in Canada you buy from as shipping from the US to here usually hurts bad 

Hmmm free samples, I know Echo will try anything lol, Buddy and Merlin will not touch anything but seeds, millet and my sneaky human dehydrated fruits and veggies that they think is a new kind of treat.

Echo on the other hand will go for anything I put in his cage, parsley, basil, veggies like broccoli, cauliflower, you name it lol. I hope if they seem him eating it they will as well 

Barry


----------



## jrook

Robyn.. I am impressed with the letter and got psyched too!! (we really aren't having THAT sad of a life, are we? LOL!!!).. Great news to you about potentially free food as well.
Let us know how your little ones like and how they do with the Goldenfeast, ok?


----------



## RavensGryf

I think that is completely awesome Robyn. It's great to know that some successful companies out there still give the personal touch, rather than like you say, some form letter from the receptionist stamped with the president's signature.

I've used Harrison's for years, but I've been wanting to try the Goldenfeast product, knowing the reputation and quality of their Goldn'Obles. 

One of the avian vets I use is well known. He is one of only around 10 'exclusively avian' vets in the USA. He only employs one receptionist. If by rare chance she is not there, the vet answers the phone himself. He has been in business for decades, and still does this. I think that's cool that he doesn't feel "too important" and let the call just go to voicemail. He's extremely busy too.


----------



## Budget baby

Robyn to me the important component in this is A normal person can , and has done an amazing job in following through on their thoughts and inquiries. These days people are becoming more educated and want what is best for their birds, this President is a wise man look at the extra business he is going to get through your promoting his company. It is excellent good old fashioned business ethics and a human touch. Well done you should be feeling proud and happy as you are.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Robyn,

I think it's wonderful you took the time to write to the company with your suggestions AND that the president cares enough about their products to respond personally to your inquiry.

A "barrier bag" refers to a moisture proof packaging.
Goldn'obles has seed in 23 oz size "barrier bags". *


----------



## Teddscau

It's definitely impressive about him writing to me, eh? I definitely agree that it's a smart business practice or whatever. Thanks, Deb. I figured the barrier bage thing out eventually, but it's good to have you confirm.

They're definitely going to be getting more business . I'm thinking of trying something new for my complementary food.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Robyn - I am definitely impressed with both you and him - How great is this whole exchange! It's absolutely a good marketing practice on his part, as I, too, am now considering ordering those pellets...*


----------



## Teddscau

You should definitely try out those pellets, Ollie! I offer them to my guys as more of a snack, rather than as a main part of their diet. They do taste a bit sweet, so I'd be careful about how much you give them. However, if you're going to be away for a couple of weeks I'd feel quite confident in letting my budgiesitter mainly feed those to them along with some seed and the odd veggie. My cousin won't give them more than one veggie a day while I'm away, so at least with the pellets they'd be getting a variety of plant foods.

It would definitely be nice if they listed how much sugar, etc., was in their pellets, but then again pet food manufacturers rarely do so.

I'm thinking of getting either a barrier bag of the Petite Hookbill Legume Mix, or the Gardenflora mix. I'd be nice if they offered a soak mix for small birds with some veggies, low-sugar fruit, and nuts. Oh well.

I, too, am definitely impressed with his good marketing practices. There's nothing more effective than listening to the customer and offering up free food !


----------



## Bearnoname

I am so glad you posted this. I finally got my babies converted over to pellets. I tried several different kinds and failed more times than I would like to admit over the past couple years. I ended up following advice I read on this form and it worked.  So for now I have them on the roudybush and after reading this and the comment about corn being removed made me want to check out this company more. I think I am going to have to give them a try too now.  

Thank you


----------



## Cody

I have just ordered some of their pellets, I've tried just about every other brand so why not give these a try, maybe these will be the ones that actually get eaten.


----------



## Teddscau

I definitely recommend trying out these pellets. Alice and Ziggy like to nibble on them throughout the day, even when I have sprouts, their favourite veggies, and spray millet available to them. I actually tasted some, and I can picture myself using them as emergency rations if I was ever stranded in the wilderness . Heck, I'd choose to eat them over blueberries!

I think the problem with a lot of the pellets is that they taste bland, but these have a definite sweetness to them. Maybe not as sweet as a perfect strawberry, but sweet nonetheless. They definitely don't taste overly sweet.

When you get your pellets in, you should definitely taste some!


----------



## AnnaLou

I work in customer services so its great to read a company president reply to a customer! This man must love his product enough to reply personally, so I would be really happy with that as well. If they were able in the UK I'd buy something from their site in an instant. Word of mouth from great service is most definitely the best form of advertising, in my opinion  All natural food is a winner


----------



## Cody

Teddscau said:


> I definitely recommend trying out these pellets. Alice and Ziggy like to nibble on them throughout the day, even when I have sprouts, their favourite veggies, and spray millet available to them. I actually tasted some, and I can picture myself using them as emergency rations if I was ever stranded in the wilderness . Heck, I'd choose to eat them over blueberries!
> 
> I think the problem with a lot of the pellets is that they taste bland, but these have a definite sweetness to them. Maybe not as sweet as a perfect strawberry, but sweet nonetheless. They definitely don't taste overly sweet.
> 
> When you get your pellets in, you should definitely taste some!


Yes, I will taste them, I too have tasted the other brands I have given them and they usually just taste very flat and bland.


----------

